
Hacker May Have Taken $50M from DAO Cybercurrency Project - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/18/business/dealbook/hacker-may-have-removed-more-than-50-million-from-experimental-cybercurrency-project.html?_r=0
======
dsugarman
is what (s)he did legal or illegal?

~~~
cerbasict12
No it's not.

~~~
zzalpha
Not sure why the downvote.

Unfortunately I'm too lazy to find it, but there was a post on Medium
discussing this exact question.

The reality is that the DAO was governed by the smart contract. Period. That
was a very deliberate choice on the part of those who organized its genesis.

Unfortunately, the smart contract they wrote contained a bug which allowed for
the ether tied up in the DAO to be taken.

If the smart contract is _the_ contract that defines the rules by which ether
in the DAO may be used, then the hacker didn't do anything illegal... they
simply exploited a loophole in the contract, something that people have been
doing for as long as contracts have existed.

